# My dog keeps shaking his head



## blondie2474 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello, my dog has started shaking his head noticeably at the start of this year. I know dogs do it but it does seem to be daily. We took him to the vets (3 times now) and they say there is nothing wrong although they did give him some ear drops. Are we being concerned unnessarily ?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

How often is he shaking it and for how long? Does he also scratch at it? Show any signs of pain?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogs usually do this when their ears are uncomfortable, a grass seed in there, mites or an ear infection. Perhaps you should get a second opinion from another vet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

blondie2474 said:


> Hello, my dog has started shaking his head noticeably at the start of this year. I know dogs do it but it does seem to be daily. We took him to the vets (3 times now) and they say there is nothing wrong although they did give him some ear drops. Are we being concerned unnessarily ?


Any out of character behaviour is not something to be ignored. Most common causes usually of head shaking is ear problems, This can be due to bacteria, fungal, or mite infection, or just like a build up of debris and wax. Some breeds are more prone to ear problems then others, breeds with drop ears like spaniels usually more so then breeds with ears that stand up. other causes can be foreign bodies down the ear canal. One of mine had a problem in December and turned out to be a grass seed the barbed sort that must have sat in the ear canal out of sight then suddenly moved and Migrated and ended up peferating the ear drum. Dogs ear canals are very deep. I believe with the normal instrument in the surgery they can only see so far down. My dogs was only found when they took him in and aneastetised him and I think scoped his ears.

Depending on what drops they give it might have not solved the problem anyway if it was only antibiotic then it wont solve a fungal infection problem or a yeast problem.

Personally I would perhaps get a 2nd opinion if he is shaking his head still something isnt right.


----------



## blondie2474 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> How often is he shaking it and for how long? Does he also scratch at it? Show any signs of pain?


He only shakes for a few seconds and doesn't seem to be in any pain or scratch it but he does do it quite alot though. He has had drops, a steroid injection and given some tablets called Prednidale but he still seems to be shaking. The vets don't seem to be bothered


----------



## blondie2474 (Jul 7, 2011)

He is a cross (lab/spaniel/collie and staffi) so he does have long floopy ears - thank you everyone for your replies I have decided to take him to another vet (3 times is too much and he is still shaking his head so I do have some issues about the vet we took him too) Thank you


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Personally, id ask for a sedation so it can be examined thoroughly. If that shows nothing, they can take a swab from deep in the ear canal which can not be done when the dog is awake.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Head shaking was a guaranteed ear infection for Rupert. I would agree with seeking a 2nd opinion, there has to be a reason your dog is shaking his head a lot.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Personally, id ask for a sedation so it can be examined thoroughly. If that shows nothing, they can take a swab from deep in the ear canal which can not be done when the dog is awake.


Must agree with Nonnie, they couldnt see the grass seed in my dogs ear in the surgery, it wasnt until they knocked him out and put the scope down the problem become apparent.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

blondie2474 said:


> He only shakes for a few seconds and doesn't seem to be in any pain or scratch it but he does do it quite alot though. He has had drops, a steroid injection and given some tablets called Prednidale but he still seems to be shaking. The vets don't seem to be bothered


Prednidale I think is only a steroidal anti inflammatory, in association with the steroid injection all it does or should do is stop any inflammation, it also dampens down the bodies immune response so that it doesnt cause an allergic response. Steroids are pretty stong stuff in the main and usually do the trick or at least until the effects of the drug wear off. if he has carried on regardless throughout having the steroids then there has to be a lot more too it.

You would have to check but I think Im right in saying steroid use in certain applications can delay healing, because the supress the bodys immune system it can delay response in overcoming infection and injury, so making some things worse instead of better.


----------



## blondie2474 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you every one I thought perhaps we were being too paranoid and I must admit I am a little disappointed with the vet as I mentioned Bramble had been back there 3 times and didn't seem concerned at all (the last visit the vet was too busy moaning about her central heating not working !!! and as we had been charged each time I was not amused ....)


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope Bramble is feeling better soon!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

....or inhaled into the nasal passage.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

blondie2474 said:


> Thank you every one I thought perhaps we were being too paranoid and I must admit I am a little disappointed with the vet as I mentioned Bramble had been back there 3 times and didn't seem concerned at all (the last visit the vet was too busy moaning about her central heating not working !!! and as we had been charged each time I was not amused ....)


Dogs do not constantly shake their heads for no reason and just because this vet does not know what it is, that is no reason to suppose there is nothing wrong. Listen to the dog, he is telling you something.

In my experience, some vets can be pretty stupid. They don't like to admit they don't know, so they come up with something to make themselves sound more knowledgeable than they are.

Would you believe that one of my pupils has been told by a vet that her little Westie has a brain tumour and there is nothing they can do. They did no x-rays or scans to even know she had a tumour, never mind where it was. I told her to take the dog to a different vet.

She did and the new vet told her she had an ear infection. Gave her antibiotics and she is fine now. That poor little dog was in pain for weeks because of this first vet, even bit her owners and me, not that that matters, and they believed she was doomed. She is only five.

If you are not happy, go elsewhere, that is my advice. And do let us know the outcome.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds very similar to how Bob behaved when he had an ear infection, he had dirt that had worked its way down (as a result of him rolling in dead leaves & mud, something he absolutely loves doing), he was on antibiotic drops & cleansing spray for a month & I've continued with the spray now & then just to help remove any dirt before it can work its way down his ear canal.
Good luck, I hope you get it sorted


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

blondie2474 said:


> He only shakes for a few seconds and doesn't seem to be in any pain or scratch it but he does do it quite alot though. He has had drops, a steroid injection and given some tablets called Prednidale but he still seems to be shaking. The vets don't seem to be bothered


If the vet doesn't seem bothered about ANYTHING you're concerned about, I'd be looking for a different vet. You know your dog, and can see when something is different. Your dog's behaviour indicates an ear problem, the vet's job is to take it seriously.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Even if nothing is seen low pressure warm water may flush out anything inside, probably best to vets with the right equipment. Soaking the ear with some water prior to the flush will assist.


----------



## blondie2474 (Jul 7, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> If the vet doesn't seem bothered about ANYTHING you're concerned about, I'd be looking for a different vet. You know your dog, and can see when something is different. Your dog's behaviour indicates an ear problem, the vet's job is to take it seriously.


Thank you I posted on here for an honest answer and I have received it so thank you everyone. I have been concerned about the vets since they have not even recorded his records up to date. More importantly I wanted to be reassured that we were not being worried more than we should. We will contact another vet on Monday and if they find something wrong trust me the original vets will be contacted by complaint. I will pay any amount of money that needs to be for Bramble but to find that he is in pain will be unbearable I will not be happy  Thank you everyone for your advice I appreciate it


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

blondie2474 said:


> Thank you I posted on here for an honest answer and I have received it so thank you everyone. I have been concerned about the vets since they have not even recorded his records up to date. More importantly I wanted to be reassured that we were not being worried more than we should. We will contact another vet on Monday and if they find something wrong trust me the original vets will be contacted by complaint. I will pay any amount of money that needs to be for Bramble but to find that he is in pain will be unbearable I will not be happy  Thank you everyone for your advice I appreciate it


You are very welcome, but the advice is not free - we have to know how it turns out, that is a condition

So many new people come here, desperate for advice, get loads of helpful answers then never come back to tell us if it worked out. I find that so frustrating.

Good luck with your doggie and with a new vet.


----------



## blondie2474 (Jul 7, 2011)

I will definately say how it turns out and thank you to everyone (atleast I don't feel like Im being an over paranoid doggy mum) thank you


----------



## blondie2474 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello everyone 

As promised a reply - its not belated its just taken us this long to find out what is happening. Bramble has had various tests including an MRI scan to see if there are any problems and we have been told there were no problems with the scan. They cannot figure out why our puppy is shaking his head :bored: A couple of days ago we have been informed by our pet insurance that the bill has been paid to the vets - This is when we find out the total bill was £2,000  So we are still no further to finding out whats wrong and are assuming its just ear wax. A complaint is being made to the vets because we feel they should have informed us they were closing this case and atleast give us an idea of what is wrong with our dog ......


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

blondie2474 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> As promised a reply - its not belated its just taken us this long to find out what is happening. Bramble has had various tests including an MRI scan to see if there are any problems and we have been told there were no problems with the scan. They cannot figure out why our puppy is shaking his head :bored: A couple of days ago we have been informed by our pet insurance that the bill has been paid to the vets - This is when we find out the total bill was £2,000  So we are still no further to finding out whats wrong and are assuming its just ear wax. A complaint is being made to the vets because we feel they should have informed us they were closing this case and atleast give us an idea of what is wrong with our dog ......


£2,000 later they still don't know what is wrong? Have they even looked for ear wax? I totally agree, they should have informed you - now you won't be covered I expect as it is now an existing condition. I suppose more could be claimed from the same policy.

And if it is ear wax, what have they done about it?
I am glad it is nothing serious, anyway.


----------



## blondie2474 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fortunately, I took out a very good policy with the insurance so the condition is covered for life however, as there doesn't really seem to be a condition we are a little confused and I am slightly (polite) annoyed by the vets. Admittingly, we had pushed for the tests (bearing in mind our last puppy was put down because we were told he had a tumour - not by this vet but still heart broken about all that) so we are not arguing about any of that however, not once did they tell us what the cost was - all they said was have you got insurance .... which seems to be an open go for it and spend at will ... and now we still do not know what is wrong with him shaking his head :confused1: on the plus side atleast with the £2000 mot he has had we know he has no major problems


----------



## barkaz1 (May 12, 2012)

my dog has done this a lot too, vet says she has 1 extra long hair in her ear thats too far down to be cut, it obviously moves as hairs do and tickles her ear, hence the shaking of the head, maybe its the same for your dog maybe, just a thought


----------

